# Lipo battery and charger question



## shortcourseguy (Apr 20, 2010)

Is the Orion clubman charger or the Passport (made by dynamite) 6s charger better??, and can I charge the Turnigy 5000 mah batteries with either one, or do I need adapters for the balancing feature?? (for the charging jack....my truck uses traxxas connectors, so I will switch everything to those) 

Also are those Turnigy batteries any good?? looking at this one
http://www.hobbycity.com/hobbycity/store/uh_viewItem.asp?idProduct=10098

Thanks in advance for the advice.


----------



## TitanaMaster (Aug 8, 2010)

They must be good, never used, only heard...


----------

